# Vax Midi Controller Kits Available Now



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2016)

May interest some people.
http://vaxmidi.com/


----------



## Ozymandias (Feb 18, 2016)

Brilliant. If this delivers what it promises, my Fatar will receive a fortissimo defenestration.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a sneaking feeling that people are going to have to search their dictionaries for the that last word. 

Cheers

Carlos "I never birds in the windows" Rivera


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 18, 2016)

Thankfully I've visited Prague, so I know what defenestration means. :D


If one needs a graded hammer action, I don't think this is the controller for them. If, on the other hand, one needs poly AT very affordably, this might just be the ticked.

8 full octaves is amazing, but the position of pitch/mod wheels that far to the left definitely looks very challenging, say if you're playing a synth lead in the upper octaves...


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 19, 2016)

I pre-ordered the 6 octave version on Kickstarter. Total polyphonic after touch freak here and I already got one of the best keyboards for that (kurzweil midiboard). I'm looking forwards to test it in March and will tell you something about it then. I agree with evil dragon that this keyboard will probably not be the best grand piano emulation out there, although the mechanics are something new and it could also be quite good for that purpose. But in the virtual instruments world: how often do you really play a piano? It's better to have a dedicated piano controller for that purpose, while the main keyboard should be an allrounder IMO. These are the facts I will be looking for:
1) Great velocity response with a wide range. Both the stronger and the lighter ones must be repeatable. Often, it is nearly impossible to get velocities of around 30. It is more or less luck, if you get these.
2) Good general feel of the keys and quick release. It is crucial for quick repetitions to have agile keys.
3) Right release point for the note offs. The only thing I really hate about the Kurzweil Midiboard is it releases the note very early. A note off should not be sent when you release the key just 1 or 2 mm. But the Kurzweil unfortunately does that! That sometime causes unwanted repeated notes and makes playing legato feel strange compared to a real piano or grand.
4) a light response of the polyphonic aftertouch. To me, it would be great, if that would just match the Kurzweil. Can't get better than that from what I know.
5) Less noise from the key mechanics. I hope I won't be as loud, as the Kurzweil, which is bearable, but could be better.

Finally, I would have wished for a normal 88-key version. It is part of the concept to keep the price as low as possible, but personally, I wouldn't mind to pay more to get that form-factor! The 8-octave version wouldn't fit on my custom built desk and - as evil dragon said - is bad for accessing the wheels and faders. Let's see what they will do in the future. I hope it turns out well and will be a big success for them in spite of the niche-market!


----------

